# sana gumaling ka magsalita ng tagalog



## Seb_K

Guys, 

What does this mean ... *Sana gumaling ka magsalita ng Tagalog* ...

Is it something like, you can speak Tagalog or it means something else?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epistolario

I hope you become better at speaking Tagalog.
I hope your Tagalog improves.


----------



## Seb_K

Thank you!


----------



## mataripis

The correct Tagalog grammar for this is: Sana maging mahusay ka sa Pananagalog.


----------

